# The twitter war on lance armstrong



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I don't follow Twitter much but this is friggin hilarious...

THE TWITTER WAR ON LANCE ARMSTRONG
Inside Floyd Landis’s clandestine campaign to torment his former boss

http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoo...ter-War-Against-Lance-Armstrong.html?page=all


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> I don't follow Twitter much but this is friggin hilarious...
> 
> THE TWITTER WAR ON LANCE ARMSTRONG
> Inside Floyd Landis’s clandestine campaign to torment his former boss
> ...


Hilarious in a ... boy Landis needs to go out and get a job and stop obsessing kind of way. Wait, that isn't actually funny at all, just strange.

1) set up fake twitter accounts
2) stalk someone that probably couldn't give a shiat
3) ?
4) profit


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

well that didn't last long. 

why do you hate dopers?


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Armstrong doped, that seems pretty obvious, but Landis has some serious issues. First he tries to blackmail people into giving him a job and now this Twitter thing.

(Just to clarify, this is in no way any sort of defense for Armstrong, so no need for the attack crew to come rushing in to go after me)


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> I don't follow Twitter much but this is friggin hilarious...
> 
> THE TWITTER WAR ON LANCE ARMSTRONG
> Inside Floyd Landis’s clandestine campaign to torment his former boss
> ...


Floyd takes the concept of "attention hoe" to an entirely new level. Someday I hope he gets the help he clearly needs.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

It would be funny if it were, actually, funny. But this is just a pissing contest between two guys that nobody is even paying attention to.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

nedbraden said:


> . First he tries to blackmail people into giving him a job


Link?


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

> Landis set up a website for a fictitious law firm called Grey Manrod Associates—which claims to have offices in New York City, Baghdad, and Djibouti—and began corresponding with the UCI. He *masqueraded as a lawyer named Chade O. Grey, representing Landis*.


This will definitely help his cause.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Ha!..
Next, you are going to tell me that both Lance and Floyd post on the RBR and cycling news doping forums.

If that's the case, I just want to say.........Lance, I didn't get my check this month.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm changing my name to Grey Manrod.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Having met Floyd on a number of occasions after the whole "I Doped" thing blew up and Bahati Foundation had to shut its team down. I can honestly say that the man is a sociopath and severely needs professional help!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Brick Tamland said:


> I'm changing my name to Grey Manrod.



you mean ghey manrod


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*I'd be interested in your impressions.*



rward325 said:


> Having met Floyd on a number of occasions after the whole "I Doped" thing blew up and Bahati Foundation had to shut its team down. I can honestly say that the man is a sociopath and severely needs professional help!


What tipped off your assessment of this guy?

I'd say opening up several false ID twits and inviting others to intentionally spread false information aimed at destroying the rep of a famous sports person you have unbridled resentment and hate for, just might be considered sociopathic. :frown2: But what do I know?

Floyd Landis is digging a hole. The humor is suspiciously misplaced, IMO.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Fredrico said:


> What tipped off your assessment of this guy?
> 
> I'd say opening up several false ID twits and inviting others to intentionally spread false information aimed at destroying the rep of a famous sports person you have unbridled resentment and hate for, just might be considered sociopathic. :frown2: But what do I know?
> 
> Floyd Landis is digging a hole. The humor is suspiciously misplaced, IMO.


Digging a hole? I think he has already made it to China.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Who is Floyd's life coach, Flatbar?


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

black_box said:


> This will definitely help his cause.


That is pretty funny. I once had to defend an alleged breach of warranty case and a pro se Plaintiff had made up his own law firm in a bunch of pre-suit correspondence to the client. I looked it up and it was obviously fake. He then showed up for the trial dressed as a Catholic Priest (he was of course not a Priest). 

Recently I saw this again where someone was making up a law firm. It is pretty easy to spot for an actual attorney, however, and you'd think people would have sense enough to know that.

I wonder, however, if Landis is just messin' with the UCI with his stuff. Offices in Baghdad and Djibouti? That sounds more like a prank instead of an effort to really deceive.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I get it: As the biggest antagonist in the Pharmstrong ordeal, Landis will eventually crumble (as we've been observing) and everyone will then think Lance was undoubtedly clean - they're working together. Zomg conspiracy.

I know everything.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

rubbersoul said:


> you mean ghey manrod


PM inbound, you sassy boy.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Floyd is officially koo koo....imo..


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

One thing missing from the article is that lance also has a twitter account under a different name, Juan Pelota, that he uses to insult reporters he does not like and taunt the Feds.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> One thing missing from the article is that lance also has a twitter account under a different name, Juan Pelota, that he uses to insult reporters he does not like and taunt the Feds.


Link?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SicBith said:


> Link?


http://twitter.com/#!/juanpelota/status/5711687764152321

http://bicycling.com/blogs/boulderreport/2010/11/22/a-plausible-explanation/



> Elsewhere, Armstrong, under his Juan Pelota nom du tweet, sent what appeared to be a taunting message to Jeff Novitzky,


Also 
http://www.podiuminsight.com/2011/06/02/neilroad-and-140-characters/



> @lancearmstrong: @neilroad maybe cuz you’re a complete douchebag.





> The unfortunate side affect of having Armstrong’s disapproval is having NBC Sports/Versus relieve Browne of his writing assignment.


I have more but you get the idea.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/juanpelota/status/5711687764152321
> 
> http://bicycling.com/blogs/boulderreport/2010/11/22/a-plausible-explanation/
> 
> ...


Doping issues aside, Lance has a point.... Why Is Novitzky staying in top-end hotels, and flying business class? How does that help the investigation? Looks like he took a first rate vacation to Europe on the public dime.... Can't be done by fax, email and/or phone?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

slegros said:


> Doping issues aside, Lance has a point.... Why Is Novitzky staying in top-end hotels, and flying business class? How does that help the investigation? Looks like he took a first rate vacation to Europe on the public dime.... Can't be done by fax, email and/or phone?


The only person claiming that Novitzky flew business class and stayed in a top end hotel is Armstrong, do you have a link supporting this claim? 

You may think flying 11 hours for 2 days of meetings then flying back is a vacation but most rational people do not see it this way.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> The only person claiming that Novitzky flew business class and stayed in a top end hotel is Armstrong, do you have a link supporting this claim?
> 
> You may think flying 11 hours for 2 days of meetings then flying back is a vacation but most rational people do not see it this way.


Part of the problem is that nobody really knows how much all of this is costing until Novitzky turns over the accounting.......


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

slegros said:


> Part of the problem is that nobody really knows how much all of this is costing until Novitzky turns over the accounting.......


You are confused. 

Novitzky is not in charge of the case, Doug Miller is. There is oversite of the costs and direction of the investigation and it has been approved by the highest levels of the Justice Department.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*So what?*



Doctor Falsetti said:


> You are confused.
> 
> Novitzky is not in charge of the case, Doug Miller is. There is oversite of the costs and direction of the investigation and it has been approved by the highest levels of the Justice Department.


This is another Inspector Javert, obsessed with bringing down a famous person and making a name for himself. It's no better than the usual Hollywood marital scandal. Interestingly, Novicki wants to sue Lance for defrauding the USPS. What a crock. Lance gave them more than their money's worth! :thumbsup:

This idiot lawyer is digging really deep, trying to get dirt. The governing bodies, not surprisingly aren't cooperative. This guy wouldn't hesitate to bring them down, too. Lance has skated away from drug tests and controversy, with nobody able to stick charges on him. But certain people, from two banned racers on up, refuse to let it go.

Remember Kenneth Star? A gargantuan waste of tax payers' money! :frown2: :crazy:


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Fredrico said:


> This is another Inspector Javert, obsessed with bringing down a famous person and making a name for himself. It's no better than the usual Hollywood marital scandal. Interestingly, Novicki wants to sue Lance for defrauding the USPS. What a crock. Lance gave them more than their money's worth! :thumbsup:
> 
> This idiot lawyer is digging really deep, trying to get dirt. The governing bodies, not surprisingly aren't cooperative. This guy wouldn't hesitate to bring them down, too. Lance has skated away from drug tests and controversy, with nobody able to stick charges on him. But certain people, from two banned racers on up, refuse to let it go.
> 
> Remember Kenneth Star? A gargantuan waste of tax payers' money! :frown2: :crazy:


It appears you are confused as well. 

The Qui Tam case is not Novitzky either. In fact it has not been publicly announced that the government will "Join" that case. If this happens look for a quick settlement from Lance, Stapleton, Weisel, and others how have already received their target letters. 

The governing bodies are indeed coporating. USADA is working closely with Miller's team and I expect this will lead to a non-analytical positive for the 2005 season. In addition to USADA you also have CONI working on it. 

Armstrong's media people have worked hard to try to paint this as a Novitzky led witch hunt. It appears this missinformation has worked as some have bought this myth. The truth is the case covers many agencies, the FBI, IRS, FDA, USPS, Spain (Guardia Civil), France (OCLAESP) Italy (NAS) as well as Swiss and Belgium Federal authorities. The case has moved far beyond just doping and far beyond Armstrong. How large does Armstrong's crime need to be for you to be OK with investigate it? Does he get a pass on all crimes? 

You can continue to pretend that it is just some witch hunt but the facts do not support you.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Who's confused?*



Doctor Falsetti said:


> It appears you are confused as well.
> 
> The Qui Tam case is not Novitzky either. In fact it has not been publicly announced that the government will "Join" that case. If this happens look for a quick settlement from Lance, Stapleton, Weisel, and others how have already received their target letters.
> 
> ...


I thought this discussion was about catching Armstrong on dope charges! So far, all I've read is a certain American inspecteur by the name of Novitsky, self-appointed champion of ridding the sporting world of fraudulent cheats, has for whatever reasons, decided to go after the 7 time winner of the Tour de France, the Super Bowl of pro cycling, basically on the word of two disgruntled pros who've been disgraced for doping. The Swiss lab holding a test result, central to the prosecution, has balked at providing it to the inspector, saying it was tainted, and not worthy of proof Lance doped, and in any case about 10 years old.

The cycling governing bodies overseeing the TDF have decided Lance raced clean, as he passed all drug tests during the years he won, and aren't interested in opening up new investigations. They want to concentrate on now, not what is long past. From what I've been reading, they've been somewhat reluctant to give information to Inspecteur Novitsky and his crime busters, who so far don't have a case. :frown2: 

Innocent until proven guilty, doc! :thumbsup: :ihih:


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Fredrico said:


> I thought this discussion was about catching Armstrong on dope charges!


You thought wrong. 

I have given enough info, with links, for the average person to know that this is not the case


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

and like Clemen's this case will end up going nowhere and costing the taxpayers a bundle!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*I know.*



Doctor Falsetti said:


> You thought wrong.
> 
> I have given enough info, with links, for the average person to know that this is not the case


 So this Super Inspecteur wants to take down the whole sport, athletes, governing bodies, doctors, directeurs sportifs, everyone, in one big slam bang exposure of conspiracy to cheat the public (and the US Postal Service!).

But, that's the current political climate! Dig deep enough and find dirt on those you hate for their fame or fortune, then smear 'em on innuendo, circumstantial evidence, questionable testimony. Yeah, like Kenneth Star trying to impeach Bill Clinton. $8 million bucks of OUR money, for nothing, absolutely nothing. Clinton retired a well respected president and statesman who's accomplishments were honorable, forgiven by the public for his sexual indiscretions!

I had a problem with Ken Star going after Clinton; same with Nixon going after his political enemies, like Dan Ellsberg, same with the rash of Nanny prosecutors going after sports heroes in baseball and cycling. I just want to say, "Aw shut up! Watch the game!:" :shocked:


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Fredrico said:


> So this Super Inspecteur wants to take down the whole sport, athletes, governing bodies, doctors, directeurs sportifs, everyone, in one big slam bang exposure of conspiracy to cheat the public (and the US Postal Service!).
> 
> But, that's the current political climate! Dig deep enough and find dirt on those you hate for their fame or fortune, then smear 'em on innuendo, circumstantial evidence, questionable testimony. Yeah, like Kenneth Star trying to impeach Bill Clinton. $8 million bucks of OUR money, for nothing, absolutely nothing. Clinton retired a well respected president and statesman who's accomplishments were honorable, forgiven by the public for his sexual indiscretions!
> 
> I had a problem with Ken Star going after Clinton; same with Nixon going after his political enemies, like Dan Ellsberg, same with the rash of Nanny prosecutors going after sports heroes in baseball and cycling. I just want to say, "Aw shut up! Watch the game!:" :shocked:


Most rational people can see the cases have little in common. One is about tax evasion, money laundering, trafficking, fraud, bribing foreign officials..... the other is about getting a hummer from an intern

The only thing similar is both defendants paid Fabiani to lie for them


----------

